# UGF question



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I just bought a used 55g. It came with an UGF but the filter is only 34"l. It is too short. Can I still use it along with a HOB filter?
I'd like to set it up tomorrow but am unsure whether this will work.

In the tank will be 3 Dojos
9 WWMM 
Soon to add 8-10 Zebra Danios. 

I'd like to do this because a friend of mine is giving me a crayfish he is keeping in not so good conditions. I have a tank for it but have to swap some fish around first. So I really need the 55g in use.

Thanks


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A short UGF will work fine. Put in rooted plants where there is no UGF. The two nice things about UGF is they don't wear out and filter medium does not need to be replaced.


----------

